# Who is using the 921 with an SW64 switch?



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

I'd like to have a compiled listing of all those who are using the 921 with a two dish / SW64.

Some info that would be nice to see is:

Configuration:
Such as e.g.:
E* 6000 with Power Inserter on #1
921 on #2 and #3
E* 5000 on #4

Initial install:
Sample answers- I installed the 921 as shown above in the configuration.
OR, I installed the 921 with direct feed from the 110 LNB and after software download, switched to the SW64 and did the check switch operation.





If you did an install with the SW64 but soon switched to a DishPro system, this would be interesting info as well but please list any difficulties you may have encountered.



The reason for this is just to gather information about legacy vs. DishPro experiences with the 921. I understand from two professional sources that these two systems install can create some issues and may react differently.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

I using a 64 with the 921 and two 811s. #1 (Power Inserter to 921), other input to 921 is either 2 or 3, the other going to an 811. #4 goes to an 811. Dish 500 and Dish 300 pointed to 61.5.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Jerry- When you did the 921 install, did you use that same configuration?


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

DonLandis said:


> Jerry- When you did the 921 install, did you use that same configuration?


I'm not completely sure. I think I originally had #1 with power inserter going to an 811 with #2 and #3 going to the 811. I recalled a post saying that #1 with inserter should go to the 921 and went with this config a day or so after getting the 921. I'm not sure it really makes any difference.


----------



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

I have a Dish500 & 61.5, SW64, 721 (w/power inserter on feed #1) and 921.

I was going to replace the 61.5 dish with a second Dish500 (DP) solely to feed the 921, but the 921 switch bug scared me off and I didn't want to lose CBS-HD until after the superbowl.

When the switch bug gets fixed and the SP+44 comes out I will eliminate the SW64 and re-connect my DSR100 D-VHS receiver.


----------



## bobl (Jan 17, 2004)

I have a Dish 500, Dish 300, SW64, 921 and 721. The power inserter is plugged into tuner one on the 921. It's been this way since the moment I hooked it up two weeks ago. BTW-I'm also planning on getting rid of my legacy lnb's and my SW64 when the DP+44 switch and related diplexors are available. At that time I will be able to hook up my 811 again for use as another OTA HD tuner.

Bob


----------



## bcw (Sep 15, 2003)

Output 1 - 508
Output 2 - 6000
Output 3 - 921
Output 4 - 921

Did switch check as soon as the 921 would let me, then turned it 'off'. When the power light quit blinking turned it on, pulled the smart card to reboot, and all worked well.


----------



## metallicafreak (Jan 20, 2004)

I have a sw64:
power insert to 4900
1 feed to 6000 
2 feeds to 921
Into the sw:
dish 500 with 2 dual LNBs for 110 and 119
dish 300 dual lnb for 61.5 
All receivers see 110/119/61.5
No operational issues. Checkswitch went fine; software dl'd then 921 function fine with a few tiny hickups but I LOVE it.
FREAK!


----------



## wyseguy (Dec 8, 2004)

I have an SW64 with:

- Legacy LNBFs
- D500 (119/110) and D300 (148)
- 921 (L211HEED)

The 921 replaced my old Dishplayer 7100. I like the 921 better except for the lack of name-based recording that the 7100 had. No issues during install. I've also helped a friend install his 921 with a DP34 switch, and I installed my father's 921 with a DP44 and SuperDish. The install with the SuperDish was the most problematic.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

DonLandis said:


> I'd like to have a compiled listing of all those who are using the 921 with a two dish / SW64.
> 
> Some info that would be nice to see is:
> 
> ....


I was using a SW64 from June to Thanksgiving weekend.
921 on 1 and 2
6000 on 3
6000 on 4

I just connected the 921 to ports 1 and 2 did a check switch then downloaded the software.

I installed a second 921 after that and have now switched to DPP44 with 2 splitter's. Actually first put the new 921 in place of the first 921 to download the software first. I swapped a DishPro Twin to replace the two legacy LNB's on my 500 and a new dishPRO 300 to replace an old Directv dish pointed at 61.5.

The 921 worked fine in both configurations, but show a slightly higher signal strength now. The 6000's were having some switching delay problems with the SW64, put are working better now with the DPP44.


----------



## joebird (Sep 15, 2003)

SW64 with old dual LNBs (not Pro) from 110/119/148

Output 1: Power inserter to input #1 on 921
Output 2: input #2 on 921
Output 3: 508
Output 4: 508

Installed the 921 in that configuration -- no switch problems at all. Before that,I had a 6000 from Output 1 with the power inserter and a 7200 on Output 2. I replaced the 6000/7200 with the 921 using the first two outputs, leaving the 508s as-is.


----------

